
Executive Order 9066, signed by Franklin D. Roosevelt on February 19, 1942 [pdf] - shawndumas
http://www.archives.gov/historical-docs/doc-content/images/japanese-relocation-order.pdf
======
greenyoda
This only seems to be the first page of the document. The full text can be
found here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_9066#Transcrip...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_9066#Transcript_of_Executive_Order_9066)

For more historical context, see:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internment_of_Japanese_America...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internment_of_Japanese_Americans)

